

Review my weekend hack: A simple TV guide - sil3ntmac
http://silentmac.com/tv/

======
swernli
I think this is pretty cool. I could imagine it being even more useful (at
least to me) if it were one of those iPhone-esque websites. That way I can
lazily grab my phone, tap my bookmark for your site, and then flick through
the schedule.

Some development ideas: cookies to remember your zip code (a la
goingtorain.com), way to mark or flag certain channels as "favorites" and a
corresponding favorites view that shows just those channels, a cool but short
name :)

~~~
growt
That might help: "Iwebkit is the revolutionnairy kit used to create high
quality iPhone and iPod touch websites in a few minutes and is based on an
LGPL license." <http://iwebkit.net/>

------
zintzun
Very nice. It would be nice if it gives you the scheduled based on the time of
the zip code given.

------
hapless
How does it work ?

